# Management of H2Oi 11'



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I only have a few pics, but figured it would be a fun thread between all the builds. :beer: Add what you've got!


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Sick :thumbup:

I cant believe I had to miss this show


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

MORE!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I love the creativity :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

i will upload the few pics i took over the weekend and post them tonight or tomorrow


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

Why the valves in the first setup? Cutting off the lines for storage or just for the show?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

here are the few pics i got of management this year























































this one was my favorite


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff Jon! Thanks for the shot of my setup :beer:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Every one of those looks great, even if I don't care for the style. :thumbup:

And diggin the longboard!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

On the very first setup, do the two red wheels function as flow controls?


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

getting crazy


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Doug's Trunk by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Love the tank with the Monster logo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Love the tank with the Monster logo


 :beer::beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish I could have gone. 



But no one would have photographed my "stock" hatch floor :laugh:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Some nice set-ups in here!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

